# L46



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, nice photos.

I'm assuming you're taking them in a 2.5g or something with black sand?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nope, no black sand or 2.5gal.



ameekplec. said:


> Wow, nice photos.
> 
> I'm assuming you're taking them in a 2.5g or something with black sand?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The these are all shots of them in your tanks??


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have two 20gal tanks, the zebras are in one and the rest are in the other. I used a black net to move them out to the open. and let them sit on the black clay cave that I made. Very simlar to this but instead of white I used black.












ameekplec. said:


> The these are all shots of them in your tanks??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice you made those caves?

I got lazy and ordered them from Germany. I can't wait for them to arrive 

Very nice photos!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What the! Is that one of mine?
I know that some of my fry has that T pattern on the fin. I was kind of secretly keeping a tap on them. Didn't realize that I gave one away.
I love seeing the blue on their fins and body. It's an indication of a perfectly health zebra.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

hey hong nice L-46 btw if u don't mind me asking how much do those guys go for for fry? might want to set up another tank just for them when i got the wallet size to.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi

Depend but typical at 1" or 6 months old going price from $150 to $200. I'm still waiting for my pleco to breed. It's been two years already.



aaronc said:


> hey hong nice L-46 btw if u don't mind me asking how much do those guys go for for fry? might want to set up another tank just for them when i got the wallet size to.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

haha might have to wait a while but after seeing your pictures i think i think i just might ...but for sure give me a shout when yours breed.


----------

